# How to make a template



## JMRagan (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a project and would like input. I need to build a template to assist putting additional vents in the soffit of my house. I plan to use a small trim router to cut a 6x15 hole about every 5 feet. How to hold the template in place while I cut upsidedown. Any input will help. Sorry Wrong forum


----------



## restore (Jan 14, 2006)

You could try this idea,make a template from 1/4" plywood, make the cut out big enough to allow for the router base and use a plung bit,Attach with double sided tape or small screws that would be covered by your grill if you plan on using one.I use double sided carpet tape works well.Hope this helps the Restorer


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I think small screws are the best bet. You don't want this template moving around.


----------

